# Inventory time @curmudgeonista style



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

With a gentle prod by Jack, I realized that I need to check on my cigars as well as it has been a while. For new members to this forum, I got into this hobby a couple of years ago and with the able guidance of @curmudgeonista, @Rondo, @protekk and @avitti, fell of the deep end pretty fast and bought a fair number of cigars requiring a consolidated storage solution and so was born the freezador. For more info, check this thread.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/230609-freezador.html

I smoke only a cigar a week, so do not have the need to access my freezador for months on end and the inventory does not change very much. I did get the boxes out and opened each box of cigars to check for mold- had a light dusting in a couple of them but otherwise, all were in pretty good shape.

I have a spreadsheet with the name of the cigar/ vitola and box code but were arranged by the individual storage container, so redid another list based on Marca and here is the breakdown

Cubans 80%
Non cubans 20%

Further breakdown of Cubans:

Cohiba 15%
H Upmann 15%
Montecristo 15%
Bolivar 10%
RyJ 10%
Partagas 10%
Ramon Allones 10%
Juan Lopez 10%
Rest 15%

Non cubans:

LP9/T52/Unico 30%
AF Opus/Anejo 20%
Warped Corto/ Skyflower/LR/ La Imperiosa 20%
Illusione/ Roma craft/ Crowned heads 20%
Rest 10%

They are no where as organized as Jack's but this will have to do.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm in awe!!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I remember when you we're building that beast.. AND BUYING CIGARS LIKE IT WAS YOUR JOB....lol

Looks great bro

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’d lay in a bathtub full of them a la Tony Montana.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sweet! Nice set-up @*selpo*. I'm very impressed with how well the "freezador" worked out.

I think the one-a-week thing has got to go, though. Either that, or start eating a lot of yogurt (if you remember the commercials from the 1980's). None of us are getting any younger, and from the looks of it you're gonna' have to hit 120+ to smoke through all of those at your current pace.. And though I did mention arranging for a "cigar executor" as a contingency, having our cigars outlive us isn't really the goal. :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

selpo said:


> With a gentle prod by Jack, I realized that I need to check on my cigars as well as it has been a while. For new members to this forum, I got into this hobby a couple of years ago and with the able guidance of @curmudgeonista, @Rondo, @protekk and @avitti, fell of the deep end pretty fast and bought a fair number of cigars requiring a consolidated storage solution and so was born the freezador. For more info, check this thread.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/230609-freezador.html
> 
> ...


WOW that's some stash!:surprise:
Great organization skills!:vs_cool: 
How do you find the time:grin2:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Great stash! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

What a Stash bro....A cigar smokers paradise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@curmudgeonista @selpo .. I'll need addresses so I know where to go if the SHTF.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Just WOW! Most definitely a sight to behold.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Wow!... Just wow!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

WABOOM said:


> I'm in awe!!!


Thank you!


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> I remember when you we're building that beast.. AND BUYING CIGARS LIKE IT WAS YOUR JOB....lol
> 
> Looks great bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Ain't that the truth! Glad I came to my senses! Thank you.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Rondo said:


> I'd lay in a bathtub full of them a la Tony Montana.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

If I lived to be 200 I couldn't smoke all of those........ BUT ...I'd give that ole college try though.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Sweet! Nice set-up @selpo. I'm very impressed with how well the "freezador" worked out.
> 
> I think the one-a-week thing has got to go, though. Either that, or start eating a lot of yogurt (if you remember the commercials form the 1980's). None of us are getting any younger, and from the looks of it you're gonna' have to hit 120+ to smoke through all of those at your current pace.. And though I did mention arranging for a :"cigar executor" as a contingency, having our cigars outlive us isn't really the goal. :grin2:


Thank you @curmudgeonista and I agree. I am working on taking more time for myself and smell the fresh air a little more often. It certainly does not help to work till you drop- at least not yourself>


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> WOW that's some stash!:surprise:
> Great organization skills!:vs_cool:
> How do you find the time:grin2:


Thank you, a little OCD helps:grin2:


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Matt_21 said:


> Great stash! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you.



Kidvegas said:


> What a Stash bro....A cigar smokers paradise!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> @curmudgeonista @selpo .. I'll need addresses so I know where to go if the SHTF.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Anytime Dino!

:welcome:


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> Just WOW! Most definitely a sight to behold.


Thank you.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Alrightdriver said:


> Wow!... Just wow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> If I lived to be 200 I couldn't smoke all of those........ BUT ...I'd give that ole college try though.


LOL!

Thank you David, hope all is well.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

selpo said:


> Thank you.


Thank you for sharing. Your freezador turned out great. When I get to that point I'll definitely refer back to your thread. Looks like you're at a point where you can enjoy the fruits of your investment and labor. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> Thank you for sharing. Your freezador turned out great. When I get to that point I'll definitely refer back to your thread. Looks like you're at a point where you can enjoy the fruits of your investment and labor. Absolutely fantastic.


I learnt a lot from this forum and a thread by "Daboose" on another forum which helped immeasurably with my Freezador build.

Especially for long term storage, it has been great.

And, yes, pretty much done with buying cigars, now just need to find the time....>


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

selpo said:


> LOL!
> 
> Thank you David, hope all is well.


Wanna guess how much better I'd be if you packed up one of those tubs and sent it my way? I think the word would be "Peachy" :grin2: Sending C.O.D is fine...

I got to thinking ( which hurts most of the time ) as many cigars as I have bought off of you last year.....do we need to print a W-2 form?


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

That’s truly impressive! If they ever stop producing cigars, you’ll be set forever at one a week!


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> Wanna guess how much better I'd be if you packed up one of those tubs and sent it my way? I think the word would be "Peachy" :grin2: Sending C.O.D is fine...
> 
> I got to thinking ( which hurts most of the time ) as many cigars as I have bought off of you last year.....do we need to print a W-2 form?


Be careful what you wish for!!>


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

PTAaron said:


> That's truly impressive! If they ever stop producing cigars, you'll be set forever at one a week!


Thank you! Like Jack said, I need to slow down and smell the roses...er, I meant cigars!:grin2:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Great Set Up & Stash!

At one a week, I'm thinking you have about 6 maybe 7 years worth right now!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Great Set Up & Stash!
> 
> At one a week, I'm thinking you have about 60 maybe 70 years worth right now!


Fixed it for ya'!


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Great Set Up & Stash!
> 
> At one a week, I'm thinking you have about 6 maybe 7 years worth right now!


Thank you!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

WOW..... I think you have a hoarding issue. We would be more than willing to help you clean that up a little. All kidding aside that is an amazing stash/collection. I hope you get to enjoy every last one of them.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

csk415 said:


> WOW..... I think you have a hoarding issue. We would be more than willing to help you clean that up a little. All kidding aside that is an amazing stash/collection. I hope you get to enjoy every last one of them.


I cannot argue with you on that point!

Thank you, and I hope so too!


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> fixed it for ya'!


lol!!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow! What a load!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

mpomario said:


> Wow! What a load!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

selpo said:


> Be careful what you wish for!!>


IF that was the case...Screw wishing for winning the lottery ticket, I'm too old to really enjoy it as I would if I was 21 again. I'd wish for Kate Upton, a few bottle of really really top shelf tequila, a nice cosy cabin on a hilltop in the Smokies with the best view, a hot tube for two, and a wife with 2 weeks of temporary amnesia................................... and the ability to forgive myself when it's all over..


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> IF that was the case...Screw wishing for winning the lottery ticket, I'm too old to really enjoy it as I would if I was 21 again. I'd wish for Kate Upton, a few bottle of really really top shelf tequila, a nice cosy cabin on a hilltop in the Smokies with the best view, a hot tube for two, and a wife with 2 weeks of temporary amnesia................................... and the ability to forgive myself when it's all over..


Can't argue with your choice of Kate, not sure about the others...:grin2::wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh My God! Only one a week? I'd have a hard time looking at that every single day and not grabbing a handful to smoke at a time! Truly impressive.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

LeatherNeck said:


> Oh My God! Only one a week? I'd have a hard time looking at that every single day and not grabbing a handful to smoke at a time! Truly impressive.


:laugh2:

Thank you!


----------

